What are some of the best data recovery tools/softwares? - ratsjai
======
_maverick_
[https://github.com/peterjkrey/bitcoin_recover](https://github.com/peterjkrey/bitcoin_recover)

~~~
ratsjai
I was asking about Data recovery tools not bitcoin key recovery.

